# Some of my Artworks



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a selection of some of my Photo manipulation Artworks. 
For those who are new to this genre, basically to create something like* The Protector*,
you will need Photoshop, and about 6 to seven different elements.
That means you will need a photograph that will be your 'background',
then you will need, a photo with a Sky, 
then a photo with an Eagle, a photo with a boat, and a photo with a castle. 
The art is to put all of these different elements into one whole picture, 
that makes sense and as if they all meant to be there together. 
Some works are naturally more complex and therefore need more elements, 
and more time to create.

Note, that for some reason this site doesn't let the entire picture to be shown, so sorry for the inconvenience.

Cheers,

Saul

*The Protector*










*The Lord of the Rings*










*The Departure *










*A short Rest*










*The Exiled*










*Forest Princess*


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

your photos can be a good classical cover album, and your fantasy artworks can be for those symphonic metal. great.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> your photos can be a good classical cover album, and your fantasy artworks can be for those symphonic metal. great.


Thank you!


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

cool. I admire people who are good at photoshopping, I never have the patience


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

karenpat said:


> cool. I admire people who are good at photoshopping, I never have the patience


Thanks....


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Latest Work

Protected

http://musicalpaintings.deviantart.com/gallery/26761671#/d35q2kx


----------



## Sarabande (Nov 26, 2010)

really cool stuff man


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you Sarabande.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Latest Work

Sudden Wind

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/361/b/a/sudden_wind_by_musicalpaintings-d35s7vc.jpg


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

The Pack, did this one today...

Cheers,

Saul

http://fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2010/363/5/4/the_pack_by_musicalpaintings-d35z7rv.jpg


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Your fantasy works appeared momentarily interesting for about as long as I scrolled down the screen. But like with many fantasies one could conjure up with, its novelty wears fast, and I'm afraid it didn't appeal much more to me by the time I finished typing this post. Like you often say, it's just my opinion of an artist's work.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Your fantasy works appeared momentarily interesting for about as long as I scrolled down the screen. But like with many fantasies one could conjure up with, its novelty wears fast, and I'm afraid it didn't appeal much more to me by the time I finished typing this post. Like you often say, it's just my opinion of an artist's work.


Now imagine if you were the guy on that avatar picture of yours, I would have taken you more seriously...

Sort this out...try to make a complement out of it...:lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Anyway, it took some time and skill to make those. When I was young I wanted to make that kind of fantasy art, and I never could do it.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Forest Princess I like, the others not so much (the "joins" are pretty obvious).


----------



## fresk (Nov 15, 2010)

cool man this artwork is really a amazing job done by you.i really appreciate this.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

I like The Exiled. Those birds are great.

And I like all the others. Especially the ones with dames, of course.

Usually I don't like this genre, nor Gothic stuff either. Nor dungeons and dragons. For some reason, I never could read Tolkien.


----------

